# You Gotta See This!



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

My boss got this trail photo and I had to share it with you all. Look close, thats 4 squirrels bunched up and looking at SOMETHING. And for the camera to have caught this one moment is amazing!!! Even I could have had a shot at hitting one of them in that case!!!! Thought you would enjoy seeing some living ones especially a picture like this! I have seen TONS of cool trail camera pics and this one just amazes me..... Hop


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

It is pretty cool. Wonder what they were watching?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Girls


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 25, 2012)

MAn, thats pretty cool. Ive never seen that many of them in one spot.


----------

